# Walleye Possession



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hypothetically, let's say I'm a really bad at catching fish (OK, that part isn't hypothetical) and I have 50 store bought walleye fillets that I vacuum packed after purchasing from the supermarket. Could I be guilty of exceeding the possession limit?


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

interesting... ? ? ?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

NO.

Based on those facts you aren't "guilty." As to be GUILTY of something you must admit it in court, or be found guilty in court. You have a defense and that is you bought 50 fillets from a commercial source, you did not take them all in one day from a fishery.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

MossyMo, you must have gone to the same walleye school I attended! :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Guys ND does not have a freezer limit on any game fish nor upland birds.

So you could have 200 walleye or 500 walleye in the freezer. The possession rule only applies to trips away from home.
Check out the ND G&F website and read the possession rules under Sec 4. of the fishing Regs


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Remmi

Ya, last summer was terrible for me, ussually do much better. My excuses are endless.............cold spring, cold summer, etc. May and June were terrible.


----------

